# Sunday Rahmengröße



## tyman (7. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe vor mir ein Ironhorse Sunday zu kaufen. Allerdings bin ich bei der Rahmenhöhe noch sehr unentschlossen. Ich bin ca. 1,85 groß, bevorzuge jedoch etwas kleinere Rahmen.
Welche Größe sollte ich da wählen?

Außerdem interessiert es mich welche Gewährleistungen es gibt?


Vielen Dank im Vorraus!

Tilmann


----------



## da_killerk (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Tillmann,
ich fahre ein 2007er Sunday in M 17" und bin 179cm groß. Ich denke der L Rahmen ist ein deutliches Stück größer. Das M hat ein horizontales Oberrohr von 59,69 cm der L Rahmen hat 62,23 cm.
Von der Oberrohrlänge müsste dir das M super passen.

Gruss da_killerk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M888K (8. Oktober 2007)

tyman schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe vor mir ein Ironhorse Sunday zu kaufen. Allerdings bin ich bei der Rahmenhöhe noch sehr unentschlossen. Ich bin ca. 1,85 groß, bevorzuge jedoch etwas kleinere Rahmen.
> Welche Größe sollte ich da wählen?
> 
> ...




Hi,

ich bin 1,84 und fahr ein M, is für mich ideal.


----------



## freeridetulli (14. Oktober 2007)

hallo#

ich werd mir denn sunday rahmen im winter kaufen bin mir aber mit der größe nid sicher!#
ich bin 169 cm groß und möchte großteils rennen fahrn!

also was würdet ihr mir empfehlen! S oder M

bitte um eure hilfe


----------



## da_killerk (15. Oktober 2007)

Schau mal auf der IronHorse Seite sind Größenangaben der Fahrer hinter der Geometrie: http://www.ironhorsebikes.com/bikes/sunday/sunday-team.html#

Der S Rahmen ist bis 5'7" empfohlen: (5x0,3048m)+ (7x0,254)= 1.7018 m

Du wärst also laut IH knapp im empfohlenen Bereich für ein S.
Im Zweifelsfall würde ich aber mal ein M-Rahmen probefahren.

Gruss da_killerk


----------



## freeridetulli (15. Oktober 2007)

ja bin gestern denn M gefahren ! wah auch nicht schlecht !problem is bin noch nie den S gefahrn!


----------



## oBATMANo (15. Oktober 2007)

bin 1,73 m
hab für meine Größe sehr lange Beine: Schrittlänge 87 cm und dementsprechent nen kurzen Oberkörper. Fühle mich, wenn ich auf dem Sunday sitze aber dennoch nicht zu gestreckt. Oberrohrlänge paßt also.

Würde Dir daher zu einem M raten. Das Sunday ist eh recht kurz und wendig. Hätte es keinen 64° Lenkwinkel, wäre es wohl ordentlich nervös, aber so ergibt es eine geniale Mischung.
Das S ist laut Auskunft Ironhorse schon sehr kurz und wird eher Leuten <165 cm geraten.


----------



## freeridetulli (15. Oktober 2007)

brauch das bike hald wirklich nur zum rennen fahrn da währ hald der radstand auch wichtig und so da denk ich grundsätzlich das M besser währe!


----------



## freeridetulli (16. Oktober 2007)

wie groß is denn da hill und was fahrt der für größe? nur mal so interesse halber!


----------



## M888K (2. November 2007)

freeridetulli schrieb:


> wie groß is denn da hill und was fahrt der für größe? nur mal so interesse halber!



Der Hill is ca 175 groß und fährt ein M.


----------



## Crak (3. November 2007)

bin 1,85 und fahr das L...finds super, bin auch das M gefahren, fande ich aber zu kurz...denke aber das ist alles geschmacksache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## #replica (3. November 2007)

Hi

Ich überlege auch mir in ferner Zukunft ein Sunday zu besorgen.

Mein Problem ist jedoch, dass ich für meine 1.70m eine kleine Schrittlänge von nur 73cm hab 
Der Rahmen scheint ja in Größe S ziemlich klein auszufallen. Passt das denn aber noch mit meinem langen Oberkörper?

Leider hab ich auch keine Möglichkeit eins Probe zu fahren...

Vielen Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## freeridetulli (3. November 2007)

Alos ich hab mir jetzt das M bestellt weil der radstand einfach länger ist und der vorbau direkt montiert wird ist die länge selber wider kürzer!

S ist wirklich verdammt klein, zu klein für die meisten


----------



## #replica (4. November 2007)

Nun ja ich hab ja auch verdammt kleine Beine  Es kommt natürlich auch darauf an wie stark man die Sattelstütze versenken kann... beim Sunday geht das aber nicht vollständig, oder?


----------



## da_killerk (4. November 2007)

Hallo,
beim sunday, kann die sattelstütze rund 15cm versenkt werden.
ich würde jedem der sich einen S Rahmen holen will nur dringend empfehlen sich die Geometrie anzuschauen. Der S Rahmen ist für Menschen unter 1,70m von Iron Horse empfohlen. Da Iron Horse bisher immer korrekte Aussagen getroffen hat, würde ich diesem Hinweis wirklich vertrauen

PS:Sabrina Jonnier ist so um 1,70 und fährt einen M-Rahmen!

Gruss da_killerk


----------



## #replica (4. November 2007)

ihre Beine sind aber wahrscheinlich auch min 5cm länger als meine


----------



## da_killerk (5. November 2007)

Die Beine von Ihr kenne ich zum Glück nicht, werden bestimmt ganz schöne Stampfer sein



> Size HA SA Eff TT CS WB HT Length BB Min Max
> 16" 65° 64.5° 22.5" 17.25" 44.25" 5" 13.9"   5'7"
> 17" 65° 64.5° 23.5" 17.25" 45.25" 5" 13.9" 5'8" 5'11"
> 19" 65° 64.5° 24.5" 17.25" 46.25" 5" 13.9" 6'0"



hier mal die Geometrietabelle, Umrechnungsfaktor ist x 2,54 cm.
Welches Modell willst du dir denn holen? Rahmenkit oder Komplettrad?

Gruss da_killerk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (5. November 2007)

Ich bin 1,73 cm und hab ne 86er Beinlänge. Also das andere Extrem.
Hab nen M und es dürfte keinen mm kleiner sein.
Nimm nen M. Das Sunday fällt recht klein aus. 
Bei Deinem langen Oberkörper hast Du sonst das Gefühlt Du würdest auf nem BMX Rad sitzen.

Wobei es natürlich auch noch auf die Armlänge ankommt.
Würde aber nur nen S wählen, wenn die Körpergröße Richtung 165 cm geht.

173 cm auf Größe M
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/DSCN44051.JPG


----------



## #replica (5. November 2007)

Wenn würde es denke ich mal nen Komplettbike werden ... aber frühestens in ein oder zwei Jahren  Ich schau nur was alles möglich wäre - durch meine kurzen Beine kann ich nicht jedes Rad fahren 

Bis jetz fahre ich ein Canyon ES7. Ich habe gerade erst nachgefragt gehabt und es wurde mir gesagt das es 42cm Sitzrohrlänge hat. Die Streben vom Sattel fangen nach weiteren 10cm an. Insgesamt also 52cm + Sattelhöhe.

Wenn ich jetz 16" = 40,64cm und 17" = 43,18cm nehme wär das ja noch in Ordnung. Da die Sattelstütze aber wie ihr sagt noch 15cm rausguckt ergibt das:

55,64cm in S oder 58,18cm in M + Sattelhöhe! Und ich muss gestehen, dass das mit der Höhe meines Canyons gerade so klappt!

Das Canyon soll 570mm Oberrohrlänge haben, das Sunday in M 59,69cm und in S 57,15cm.

Eigentlich komm ich auf dem Canyon gut klar. Also so wies aussieht doch ein S oder doch net?


----------



## oBATMANo (5. November 2007)

Hä, warum muss die Sattelstütze 15 cm rausgucken? Was isn das für nen Kram?

Wenn Du die Sattelstütze entsprechend kürzt, kannst sie komplett versenken.
Die Oberrohrlänge eines DHlers ist ziemlich unwichtig da Du eh nicht sitzt und dieses Maß durch den flachen Sitzwinkel nich vergleichen kannst. Wenn, dann vergleich den Abstand vom Tretlager Mitte zu Oberseite Steuerrohr.

Sitzrohrlänge sagt allgemein bei einem MTB überhaupt nix aus. Vollkommen falsch darüber Rückschlüsse auf die Paßform eines MTBs machen. 

Die Oberrohrlänge des Sunday ist horizontal gemessen. In Tourenposition wirst Deinen Sattel aber sehr selten fahren. Außerdem verfälscht wie erwähnt der flache Sitzwinkel dieses Maß.

Aber in zwei Jahren hast ja noch genug Zeit mal eins Probe zu fahren.


----------



## da_killerk (5. November 2007)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Hä, warum muss die Sattelstütze 15 cm rausgucken? Was isn das für nen Kram?





> beim sunday, kann die sattelstütze rund 15cm versenkt werden.



Da hast du dich glaube ich verlesen. Gebe dir aber recht, was die Sache mit der Sitzrohlänge angeht. Ich denke für Replica geht es auch nicht um die Sitzrohrlänge sondern die Schrittfreiheit.

Gruss da_killerk


----------



## oBATMANo (5. November 2007)

war darauf bezogen



> Da die Sattelstütze aber wie ihr sagt noch 15cm rausguckt ergibt das: 55,64cm in S oder 58,18cm in M + Sattelhöhe!


----------



## #replica (6. November 2007)

Juhu! 

Hab mich schon gewundert, das wär ganz schön heftig gewesen! Hätt ja sein können, dass so das Hinterrad an den Sattel stößt.

Und ja es geht mir um die Schrittfreiheit, hab mich da etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt. 

Ich denk auch es wär besser wenn ich eins Probefahren könnt. Am Schluss ist es dann doch wieder was anderes, wenn man draufsitzt  Tabellen hin oder her 

Jedenfalls vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Speedpower (8. Oktober 2008)

Abend zusammen,
Kram den Thread nochmal aus weils hier denk ich am besten rein passt
Ich bin 1,81 und hab mir ein Sunday in M geschossen, bin dabei aber über den Tisch gezogen worden, sprich ein Teil der Kohle ist wohl erstmal weg. Dadurch ist mein Budget natürlich gut eingeschränkt, könnte jetzt aber noch sehr günstig an einen in größe L kommen.
Meint ihr das haut noch hin bei bei meiner Größe?

Gruß Jens


----------



## flat-liner-89 (27. Januar 2009)

hallo leute

ich spiele auch schon mit dem gedanken mir ein IronHorse zu zulegen aber ich finde einfach keinen richtigen verkäufer sowohl keinen händler als auch keinen internet shop der in deutschland ist. . . was kann ich denn dagegen tun?!


----------



## TZR (27. Januar 2009)

flat-liner-89 schrieb:


> was kann ich denn dagegen tun?!



Dagegen kannst du so ziemlich nichts tun. Länger suchen hilft jedenfalls nicht.


----------

